# Hello from Michigan :)



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all. Just joined (duh). I'm in Dexter Michigan, just west of Ann Arbor.

I've tried my hand at gardening in the past, but my yard is 95% treed so there isn't a lot of sunlight that makes it to ground.

The one patch of sunlight that would work for a garden is in the back yard. Sadly, my dogs (8) would make short work of anything growing. I'd have to fence it and that's unattractive.

Soooo....I'm going to try my hand at container gardening on my 18x24 raised deck, off the side of the house. Gets sun most of the day, and is safe from most critters.

All that said, while I was researching container gardens and how to be successful, I came across numerous links to "Mason Bees". I began reading, and after some thought, I've decided to put up some Bee houses and try to get them to pollinate my veggies.

I'll have some questions as I get closer to putting out the houses, but I'll try to make use of the SEARCH button.

Some of my hobbies, in case anyone is curious, include:

Camping - tents/campfires/sleeping under the stars
Hiking - favorite spot is Lake Placid NY, Adirondack Mountains.
SCUBA - nuff said
Dogs - dog shows, agility, dog sledding
Guns - target shooting and amassing ammo for when the zombies arrive
Cars - attending car shows and drag racing (1987 Buick Grand National).

That's me 


Will


----------



## BuffaloBob (Jun 2, 2010)

DEXTER. My grand-parents owned the hardware in town from the late 1800's up until WWII. Great town to live in. 
Kept bees south of Chelsea for years when we lived in the Irish Hills. AWESOME area, Dexter, for keeping Bees.:thumbsup:
Let me know if you are in need of Nucs to start you off on the right foot. I sell 'em.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## roughneck942003 (May 29, 2010)

Hello there Im from Michigan as well, a little north of Mt. Pleasant Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

Renthorin...welcome! I have a good, good friend in Michigan who I've known since U.S. Army days who used to live in Canton. He's remarried now and splits his time between Plymouth and Roscommon.

He doesn't know squat about bees, but he's one heck of a trout fly fisherman. He's also an outdoor writer.

Also have a tractor buddy who lives in St. Johns.

Michigan is one of my favorite states.

David


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

Bob, I love Dexter hardware  I try to go there before heading to Lowes or anywhere else. They're one of those old-time stores that has a little of everything.

Tappert - I do a lot of winter/fall camping in Mio, and sometimes get to Roscommon.


----------



## beekeeper08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to this site its has a lot to offer, many good people on here. i also live in michigan (Warren) and keep six hives. you have a lot of good clubs and support in your area and i would think of contacting one and get your self exposed to beekeepers and beekeeping:thumbsup: SOUTH EAST MICHIGAN BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION IS ONE AND MICHIGAN BEEKEEPERS IS ANOTHER


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

As far as beekeeping goes, I'm going to try my hand at a few small Mason Bee houses. Not looking to get into the big honey bee stuff


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Will! My Mom has family in Ann Arbor. One uncle has 16 kids. I guess they get snowed in a lot up there.


----------



## Renthorin (Feb 13, 2011)

We got a bit of snow this year, but still not like in the good old days


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource Will, and watch out for the zombies.


----------

